# Shot first REGIONS shoot in Lawndale, NC



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

He should not be surprised at all with the turnout. They jumped into a hugely diluted market of shooters almost on top of the schedule of an established organization. What did they expect? But I do however hope they adjust there business model and expand or change there market. I would love to support them but traveling 8-10hrs to support another tour isn't going to happen for alot people,at least around here.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

I plan on going to the Warren, Pa. shoot. Solely based on what I see and feedback from the first two. Indiana is too far to travel, so was NC.

Hope it goes well and I'll support what I can travel to. They need to get website up and going with current info and need to get the word out with their dates so people can plan to attend. Their PR was great right up to the ATA show then hardly heard a word about them or from them.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Yep advertisement killed them.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

On a scale from IBO to ASA, where does it fall?


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

ROKFISHIN said:


> What a beautiful location to have a shoot! Richard and crew did a fantastic job organizing and putting together this shoot. The ranges were set to be more difficult than the average ASA shoot, and everyone I talked to said they really liked it. The only disappointment was the turnout. To me it is pretty sad that more archers didnt turn out to suppor this new organization. So many talk about growing our sport, yet so few actually stepped up. I surely hope that Dick chooses to keep this venue for next year.


I don't think it's about support at all, shot Kentucky last week and going to Erie next weekend, the boat needed some attention this weekend, only so much time one can devote to travel and hotels. I'm retired and should have more time than most working folks to support another venue, but when you figure in family, home and garden work, spending time with my two granddaughters, taking care of my mom's house yard, working out at the gym at least 3 days a week, going fishing twice a week, even a retired guy doesn't have enough time to support 3 travel type shoots a month. 
I thought from the start if there goal is to get the IBO shooters to support their shoots they should have went head to head with them and the best shoot win. I personally like the IBO style shoots better than ASA shoots. There are things from both orgs that I like but overall I would much rather hike through the woods to shoot, shotgun starts are OK but either way it takes 5 hrs to shoot 20 targets. It took 5 1/2hrs in Kentucky the first day to shoot 20 targets, i've shot many IBO shoots under that time for 20 targets and probably walked 3 miles instead of 200 yards sitting on my chair waiting for most of that time.


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

I think they would do well to try and get their feet wet in WI, MN, IA, MO...


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Joseph McCluske said:


> I don't think it's about support at all, shot Kentucky last week and going to Erie next weekend, the boat needed some attention this weekend, only so much time one can devote to travel and hotels. I'm retired and should have more time than most working folks to support another venue, but when you figure in family, home and garden work, spending time with my two granddaughters, taking care of my mom's house yard, working out at the gym at least 3 days a week, going fishing twice a week, even a retired guy doesn't have enough time to support 3 travel type shoots a month.
> I thought from the start if there goal is to get the IBO shooters to support their shoots they should have went head to head with them and the best shoot win. I personally like the IBO style shoots better than ASA shoots. There are things from both orgs that I like but overall I would much rather hike through the woods to shoot, shotgun starts are OK but either way it takes 5 hrs to shoot 20 targets. It took 5 1/2hrs in Kentucky the first day to shoot 20 targets, i've shot many IBO shoots under that time for 20 targets and probably walked 3 miles instead of 200 yards sitting on my chair waiting for most of that time.


granted the time to shoot was longer than usual...but the turnout was way over what anyone anticipated. that's why we had six on a stake in my class. that will be corrected at metropolis, so i'm told.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

I also think the info flow was disruptive to the turnout. Lots of in for early, not much detail, then not much info for a while. Then the website came up and it was less than spectacular. for rules I believe people were told to check ASA. If it was as good as people say hopefully they'll succeed good enough to continue. If its a good shoot they will succeed and grow.


----------



## knox_nate (Dec 27, 2009)

Since Mike from ASA is helping them out it would be worth it for the Regions Tour to try to get ASA's mailing list and shoot everyone some info on the tour and schedule. That may be faster than getting the website up to par.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

I just don't see any organization that is serious trying to compete with Asa or ibo. IMHO they should build themselves in a new area. Like they said above the Midwest and central states have a huge archery population which has no large 3d shoots.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Glad to hear the location was great ! The masses will follow the Pros you want to take archers from other organizations the only way and easiest is to get a large sponsor and pay $$$$$$ that others won't pay !!!

It's only thing that can distinguish regions is a true large corporate sponsor and a new point system that pays Archers! They do this and the others will slowly die or follow!!!


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

lack of advertisement, and the date was terrible... 

June? why June? Look at how many shoots are in June. a bunch....ASA had no shoots in May. why not then? I hope it continues, and I want regions to be successful. We/I just could not afford those entry fees 2 weekends in a row. 275 x2 for aime ,125x2 for me. It would have cost us 800 bucks just in entry fees for us to shoot asa ky then regions.... not going to do it! 



outbackarcher said:


> Yep advertisement killed them.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Heard nothing but good things about this event.

You folks up north always saying how you want ASA type event. Hope you support the Anderson event.
DB


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Daniel Boone said:


> Heard nothing but good things about this event.
> 
> You folks up north always saying how you want ASA type event. Hope you support the Anderson event.
> DB


I agree.....but Anderson Indiana not all that north for some of us.

I plan on being there

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chase Hatcher (Jan 30, 2012)

I would live to have made it but i was NY city. Maybe next time though


----------



## dustinC (Feb 5, 2013)

Would like to see them open it up where a person could shoot them all in 1 day.


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

several classes did shoot in one day. Just ask them and see what they can make happen. They seemed to be very responsive to the shooters and want to make an organization that the shooters want.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> Heard nothing but good things about this event.
> 
> You folks up north always saying how you want ASA type event. Hope you support the Anderson event.
> DB


X 2 DB. it was my understanding from the beginning of the conversation on Regions that it would not target the existing ASA base. rather it was going to try to bring an ASA type shoots to underserved areas like pennsylvania, michigan, wisconsin, missouri, and oklahoma as an alternative.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I think Outback hit the nail on the head ,Lack of advertisement .Most people have never even heard of the Reagen's shoot .

Plus the ASA London shoot was just last weekend ,how much would it have cost to have a big banner hanging on the fence up there for the weekend .

I only hope they make it I would love to shoot one of them ,but the timing just wasn't right .


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

carlosii said:


> X 2 DB. it was my understanding from the beginning of the conversation on Regions that it would not target the existing ASA base. rather it was going to try to bring an ASA type shoots to underserved areas like pennsylvania, michigan, wisconsin, missouri, and oklahoma as an alternative.


Shame those in the area didn't show up and appreciate having a bigtime shoot in that area.
DB


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> Shame those in the area didn't show up and appreciate having a bigtime shoot in that area.
> DB


Yes it is plus a local club had a shoot yesterday not all. That far from regions


----------



## RMason (Mar 31, 2011)

I was happy to see this event in NC, (home state). Had a great time there....the facilities were terrific. Heard nothing negative from vendors or shooters, other than the turnout. With time, I hope that Regions is successful and we will continue to support them as best we can. The only thing it needs is more support...your support, my support...our support.
I do wish these all of these events could be spread out over a few additional months so as to allow more shooters the flexibility to plan better.


----------



## Dartonman (Sep 9, 2002)

Marketing 101...reach your target audience with a message that resonates with them 

These guys were offered the data in a spreadsheet so they could print out labels for a mailer to all archery shops/clubs within 200 miles of their tournaments. They never responded...twice. For what they spent on a full page ad in a magazine they could have reached three times as many "real world" archers by reaching out to the pro-shops. Oh well...hope they have the stamina to stick it out.

Oh yeah...the cost for the data/list was "Zero, nada, free"


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Marketing 102 
- Don't schedule your "grand opening" the weekend after an identical big well established event in the same general market area! :doh:

The Anderson, Indiana shoot on June 21, the weekend before the ASA shoot in Metropolis, _may_ help attract some IBO shooters to Metropolis. But it is unlikely Regions will get as big a turnout from the ASA customer base as they would if the shoot had been scheduled at least a couple of weeks from the ASA shoot.

I'm hoping the Region's shoot in Warren, Pa draws a solid crowd. It is the weekend after the 3rd leg of the IBO Triple Crown so a lot of potential customers may have to choose one or the other.

I hope next year Regions schedules their shoot in the east more around the time of the ASA shoot in Texas. It is much more likely to attract active 3D competition archers if it wasn't scheduled close to the ASA's shoot in the same general region of the country.


----------



## jspecracer (Oct 11, 2010)

I really hope they put one of these shoots in WI,northern IL, or MN, . Tons of archers in this general area with no big tournaments to attend.


----------



## gen2teg (Jan 29, 2009)

I think that they should waive being a member for the first year.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Its better to do a "soft start" in the grand scheme of things


----------



## Dartonman (Sep 9, 2002)

What happened to "making a good first impression"?


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

I felt the first tournament was a great first impression. It was prepared well and a fun event. Now shooter's know it can and will happen and should not be hesitant to sign up.


----------



## Dartonman (Sep 9, 2002)

Sure it was...but to a very small audience. Hopefully, they learn and move forward with better results.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

You build it, and they will come.

It will fly.


----------



## Chef hunter (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey guys, I hope no one gets offended when I say some things in this post. Your not going to please everyone!!!! Yes they had issues and they know the issues they had, talked with Dick all weekend and they are just getting started and they expected what they got. Its a great shoot, had a great time!!!! It is something that they will learn by and continue to make all the other events better. I get tired of hearing everyone gripe about a location in NC, its too far. Well we hate traveling to other states thats 8-10hrs away also. So, if you cant make it to it because its too far, dont fuss about it. There are many events I cant make because its too far. Go to the ones that you can make. At least it does broaden the area to in the US to be able to shoot events such as regions, asa and ibo. This will turn into a great thing. And yes, it will be held in the carolinas again next year!!! Shoot straight everyone!!!


----------



## NockedUp4D (Mar 12, 2011)

We had rain all day Friday and Saturday morning , add in the Kentucky shoot last week , people going on vacation and lack of advertising and a bad turn out is what you get . Had a shoot at my local club yesterday and alot of people that normally go to all of the ASA shoot told me they didn't go because of the cost . Makes it hard for someone to go to two big shoots within two weeks , you gotta have a break . Just bad timing and stupidity on there part if you ask me .


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

NockedUp4D said:


> We had rain all day Friday and Saturday morning , add in the Kentucky shoot last week , people going on vacation and lack of advertising and a bad turn out is what you get . Had a shoot at my local club yesterday and alot of people that normally go to all of the ASA shoot told me they didn't go because of the cost . Makes it hard for someone to go to two big shoots within two weeks , you gotta have a break . Just bad timing and stupidity on there part if you ask me .


"Stupidity"? There are a lot of major tounaments in the summer. There are so many that one is bound to land on top of another. There are only so many weekends in a month. IMO....I think using the word "stupidity" is uncalled for until you have a understanding why the tounament was scheduled on a specific date.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Chef hunter said:


> Hey guys, I hope no one gets offended when I say some things in this post. Your not going to please everyone!!!! Yes they had issues and they know the issues they had, talked with Dick all weekend and they are just getting started and they expected what they got. Its a great shoot, had a great time!!!! It is something that they will learn by and continue to make all the other events better. I get tired of hearing everyone gripe about a location in NC, its too far. Well we hate traveling to other states thats 8-10hrs away also. So, if you cant make it to it because its too far, dont fuss about it. There are many events I cant make because its too far. Go to the ones that you can make. At least it does broaden the area to in the US to be able to shoot events such as regions, asa and ibo. This will turn into a great thing. And yes, it will be held in the carolinas again next year!!! Shoot straight everyone!!!


150 archers max. I would think they would jump at another opportunity at that for sure. So your saying attendance will multiple next year at this location? For vendors and pro am to make it they got to have shooters.
DB


----------



## Chef hunter (Oct 30, 2012)

Yes, again you have to have shooters to make it happen. But, there has been so much negative talk about it....who wants to go???? I was there, it was great and can only grow in future events. Maybe if we weren't so negative before the event took place more people would show. IMO. There were plenty of pros liking it and it was more tough than ASA course. Not defending either or....Just don't knock it til you try it.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Chef hunter said:


> Yes, again you have to have shooters to make it happen. But, there has been so much negative talk about it....who wants to go???? I was there, it was great and can only grow in future events. Maybe if we weren't so negative before the event took place more people would show. IMO. There were plenty of pros liking it and it was more tough than ASA course. Not defending either or....Just don't knock it til you try it.


Where all the negative talk. Anyone who went to the NC shoot said it was awesome, I saw lots of positive threads here and facebook. Attendance just has to improve. Hopefully each shoot the word will spread from guys like you. It time now Regions has shown it going to be there. Up to local archers to come support it. 
DB
DB


----------



## Chef hunter (Oct 30, 2012)

I agree. Not negative talk from the tournament, but leading up to it.


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

if the first 2 of these shoots are north i must need a new map. what happenend to REGIONS ---NORTH EAST . iNDIANA is the mid west to me 10-12 hrs from ny pa 9-12 hrs from east coast ?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

proXarchery said:


> if the first 2 of these shoots are north i must need a new map. what happenend to REGIONS ---NORTH EAST . iNDIANA is the mid west to me 10-12 hrs from ny pa 9-12 hrs from east coast ?


Have a club in your area say they will host the shoot and put in for it. Got to be some offort from host state archery assc and archers.

I look forward to it coming to Oklahoma one day and supporting Regions.
DB


----------



## HardcoreArchery (Jan 4, 2003)

Daniel Boone said:


> Heard nothing but good things about this event.
> 
> You folks up north always saying how you want ASA type event. Hope you support the Anderson event.
> DB


How are we supposed to go to an event we know nothing about??? I am on this site religiously as well as others and heard NOTHING of these events until this past weekend. They did nothing to advertise to get the word out and their website is not very helpful either. Don't you think their website should have a little info about maybe targets, scoring, etc? Sounds like they could put on a great shoot but unless they make huge progress in the other areas they won't grow.


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

good point DB. Im just saying because they were going to split the US in 6 regions . N.E. does not reach N.C OR IND, ----Warren PA is in good area


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

Hardcore there was a lot of hoppla last summer until the ATA show , then it went pretty quiet


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

HardcoreArchery said:


> How are we supposed to go to an event we know nothing about??? I am on this site religiously as well as others and heard NOTHING of these events until this past weekend. They did nothing to advertise to get the word out and their website is not very helpful either. Don't you think their website should have a little info about maybe targets, scoring, etc? Sounds like they could put on a great shoot but unless they make huge progress in the other areas they won't grow.


I totally agree. It beyond me why locals didn't advertise more here. It something they diffiantly got to work on. Good to see the folks at Anderson are getting flyers out. Im on here alot and yet have went to there website or know where it can be found. Someone not promoting hard enough. Have yet to see a video or pictures from the event. They need a Bowjunky.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

proXarchery said:


> good point DB. Im just saying because they were going to split the US in 6 regions . N.E. does not reach N.C OR IND, ----Warren PA is in good area


Be nice to see promotion of 3d all over. There only one club capable of handling an event like this in Oklahoma and I have already discussed with them and there willing.
DB


----------



## TargetTrouble (Apr 12, 2005)

We went and had a great time, The only way to grow the sport is to attend shoots and spread the word. We hope to make the PA shoot, though we won't make the IN shoot(No way to afford 4 travel shoot in a month or the time off). I was impress that the directors came to the ranges and asked the shooters for suggestions and what was liked, it shows the willingness to change to survive. Talked to two or three pros and was told they were not attending due to bow companies not paying money for finishes or entry fees. The directors said that they had talked to the bow companies and was told they couldn't pay this year due to the budget already being set, but would look into it nest year. For those that didn't attend you missed a great shoot.


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

I think if they want more shooters they need to get to an untapped market outside of the eastern 1/3 of the country. The midwest has a pile of archers. I know MN gets 600 plus just for their state indoor shoots


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> I totally agree. It beyond me why locals didn't advertise more here. It something they diffiantly got to work on. Good to see the folks at Anderson are getting flyers out. Im on here alot and yet have went to there website or know where it can be found. Someone not promoting hard enough. Have yet to see a video or pictures from the event. They need a Bowjunky.
> DB


lots of pictures on their facebook page including pictures of the score sheets showing winners and placement. from the pictures it looked like a great place to shoot...lots of room and pretty good facilities.

from the pictures it looks like the vendors are showing up even if some pros are not. nobody pays my entry fees or expenses but i still will show up...


----------



## ruger10x (Feb 1, 2006)

They need to get the word out. I am just now hearing about this organization, and am interested in doing it.


----------



## nchunter (Dec 4, 2003)

They definately need to advertise this more and get the schedule out sooner. We had one of our point shoots in the easten NC coalition the same weekend. Had we known about the regions shoot earlier (before January) we would not have set a shoot date for that weekend. That cost them approximately 100 shooters or so that needed to go to the local circuit shoot for the points. I would love to see this come back to NC with a little more notice and promotion....We do not have any ASA shoots within 10 hours of us here in eastern NC. I can remeber when we could go to 3-4 of the ASA shoots a year in less than 8 hour trips...This isn't the case anymore...and guess what, there were just as many if not more shooters at the events back then than now.... NC is a good location with lots of shooters. We just need to be informed about the shoots a little better, which I am sure they will do.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

One thing I liked that they did was the painted line at the stake. It was about 3 or 4 feet long and was parallel with the target. As long as you were on the line you did not have to touch the stake. This helped with finding a stance that you were comfortable with. 

This was on A and B range.


----------



## casarmichael (Jan 7, 2012)

we are working to get the local clubs and circuits onboard as far as schedules go we are hoping to shoot in April avoiding any ASA shoot here in NC


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

April would be a nice month to go down to NC for sure.


----------

